# Any satellite tv users out there?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

Am trying to find ways of making sure that i can keep up with my UK and American tv programmes when i move to Dubai.

Now, i was told that if i took a UK digibox/satellite decoder box thingy and a UK Sky card that i would be able to tune into UK tv. I have a friend that lives in Ireland and they do this and it works so will this work in Dubai?

Are there any techy people out there who could let me know?

Many thanks


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Forgive me, but I have Orbit. Is that satellite TV?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lubylou

I think your friends are talking about a slingbox. I don't have one so can't help you, but someone must know about it. Otherwise, I can only suggest that you google for info on slingbox?


-


----------



## Davep (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi LubyLou

I can sort out a demo of slingbox with access to UK Freeview TV but I can get Sky on it tho

Regards

Dave


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Slingbox works fine here, set it all up before you leave to make sure it works.


----------

